# Anyone else going to Scout Camp this summer?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I know we have a bunch of scout leaders on the forum. Are any of you taking your boys to camp this summer? It might be fun to hook up for some fishing or just chatting sometime. 

I'm taking my boys to Camp Tomahawk the week of July 7-11. I'm taking my fly tying kit, as well as several rods to fish the East Fork of the Bear. If anyone else is heading up, lets hook up and do a little fishing/tying.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same week, wrong camp  , Camp Tracy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My 'scout camp' will be kid free, and will entail several weekends over the course of the summer. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> My 'scout camp' will be kid free, and will entail several weekends over the course of the summer. 8)


That's a good idea, is that why you pack a 9, to keep them quiet or do you just say you could not find them and leave a little early? I think that you are on to something; but what if you own kid is one of them? Does the troop still reimburse you if you did not take them? Two birds with one stone right there! :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just got put in as a scout leader and I am not sure where we are going for camp this year, It all depends on if we get any of the 12-13 year olds to go, if none of them go, we'll be going with the varsity scouts up to the Tetons.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm goiong to havasupai, down in the grand canyon


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > My 'scout camp' will be kid free, and will entail several weekends over the course of the summer. 8)
> ...


I don't think Huge29 got it....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


I got it, just dreaming of a better way of fulfilling my calling. Go "scouting" w/o the scouts rather scouting for game...


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Both my younger son's just joined scouts and I have know Idea what to do or how to get involved really, so I need so help here.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks like I'm taking the scouts up to the Uintas (East Fork of The Bear River area) Is there any good fishing up in that area? I know there is a dinky little pond there with 9-11" trout, I am just wondering if there are any streams with brooks or cutts?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The East Fork of the Bear is a decent fishing little stream. I had my scouts up there two years ago and took my fly fishing stuff. I caught fish every day on that stream. Little attractors - elk hair caddis, royal wulff, adams, stimulators, hopper patterns. All good. I took a couple extra fly rods and some of my older boys took a real interest. I had them casting pretty good, and if they could of had their timing better, they would have caught fish. The trout were brookies mostly - 10-12 inchers. I did hang a few cuts - the biggest going about 16 inches. It is a nice stream though. The lakes up there are not worth any effort. Oversized mud holes with small planters, if there are any left. The stream is worth the trip though.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

We're going to the Scofield Aquatics Camp Jul 21-26. I'm not the leader, just an assistant. I've been to this one before. I sneak off to fish both upper and lower Fish Creek, and bank-fish with scouts at times, too.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm going to Scofield June 23rd-28th, this will be my second time going here.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'll be up at Camp Bartlett (Montpieller ID).
They have a lake up there with 20+ inch rainbows. One kid caught a 25 incher last year. The best part is that I don't have to buy an Idaho license.  

The best scout camp for fishing is by far "Camp Newfork". Newfork lake has some huge trout in it, including lake trout. I went there as a scout and took my fly rod not knowing what the heck I was doing. I caught bows, brooks, cutts, and lakers all on my fly rod. Some of the trout I caught were 20+ but the average was like 15-16 inches. Every cast with any fly you have in the box would get hammered. I went there a few more times in my youth and the fishing never failed. I would love to get up there now that I know what I'm doing and catch some Bigguns.


----------

